# Ponce Puerto Rico



## Zac495 (Mar 19, 2009)

We're heading out in May for a wedding - staying at the Ponce Hilton Hotel - no timesharing for these 3 nights.

How far of a drive is it from San Juan airport? We're renting a car. Is it an easy drive? 

Anyone stay in Ponce? Any thoughts or tips? Thanks!


----------



## CMF (Mar 19, 2009)

I remember they have a world class museum. Check it out.

Charles


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 20, 2009)

CMF said:


> I remember they have a world class museum. Check it out.
> 
> Charles



Do you recall how long the drive is from San Juan?


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 21, 2009)

*About 2 hours*

I drove with my DW from San Juan to Ponce last summer. It was about 2 hours. However, I took the long way and did not use the freeways. I think you could probably get there faster. 

We went through some very old towns and when through some long windy roads. 

Ponce is a cute little city. It has some nice museums and a nice beach area. There is a town center that makes it a little more modern but not much. There is also an old Catholic Churc of some renown in the center of the city. 

You can make a day trip of it and still go to the beach. 

Don't be discouraged if it rains. It rained and stopped frequently when we were there. The rain would dry up in an hour and you would not even know that it had rained.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Mar 24, 2009)

Ponce is 45 minutes from the airport in Isla Verde.Straight freeway through the mountains.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 26, 2009)

ZAC495:  I hope you now have a Hilton AMEX.  You will get HHonors points for every point at the Hilton in Ponce.  You will also get 6 points for every dollar spent at a Hilton Facility using your Hilton AMEX.  You will get a 15%bonus from your HHonors Silver status.  If you book your stay on line using your Hilton AMEX, you will get a 500 point booking bonus for that activity as well.  

We spent 6 marvelous days at the Caribe Hilton in San Juan going global for 175,00 HHonors points in February 2007.  HHonors has improved greatly since I joined in 2001.  (Marriott Rewards has become much worse since I joined in 2006.)


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 26, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> ZAC495:  I hope you now have a Hilton AMEX.  You will get HHonors points for every point at the Hilton in Ponce.  You will also get 6 points for every dollar spent at a Hilton Facility using your Hilton AMEX.  You will get a 15%bonus from your HHonors Silver status.  If you book your stay on line using your Hilton AMEX, you will get a 500 point booking bonus for that activity as well.
> 
> We spent 6 marvelous days at the Caribe Hilton in San Juan going global for 175,00 HHonors points in February 2007.  HHonors has improved greatly since I joined in 2001.  (Marriott Rewards has become much worse since I joined in 2006.)



No I don't have one - maybe I should get one! I already booked, but I could probably cancel and rebook... THANKS.

Question- we have the ground floor ocean front. Will anything block our view?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 26, 2009)

ZAC495:

I don't think you should rebook.  However, you should apply for the HHonors AMEX and when you arrive be sure to check in at the HHonors desk to get your points and silver bonus.  You can pay your bill with the HHonors AMEX once you arrive.  Bring your HHonors card with you. (You don't get the 500 point online booking bonus unless you already booked in advance online and have the HHonors AMEX listed as your credit card of choice.  This sounds like an important event and I don't think you want to loose your reservation by cancelling it and waiting for your new credit card to arrive.  Your new credit card should arrive in time for the trip if you leave your current reservation as is.)

We have never stayed in Ponce but we plan a stay in Ponce and a stay at the El Dorado Embassy Suites in the near future.  You will love Puerto Rico.


----------

